# HedgeHog Encyclopedia



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Bryan Smith and the staff at HedgeHog Central are proud to announce the opening
of the new online Hedgehog Encyclopedia. The new encyclopedia is is a wiki type of site.
So finally there is one place for everyone to record their hedgehog knowledge and experiences
so others may learn. Check out the link ! http://www.wiki.hedgehogcentral.com We hope you enjoy it !


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

wow!!!! thats a really good idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah! It's been made public! Fantastic!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Ther is some information that i have come across while reading th ewiki that seems to contradict alot of what is said in the boards...reccomends high quyality cat food OR hedgehog food.....reccomends bottle over bowl...no mention of liners....that is just the few that i have come across


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

if you could kindly point me to where these contradictions arise i will be more than happy to fix them. All the information that is on the site is taken from Hedgehog Central as well as the forums.

I have uploaded the majority of the pages by myself and i am bound to run into problems. By doing a quick search i do not see where it is stating to use a water bottle over a bowl, just that some owners and breeders do choose to use a water bottle. If you could point me to this mix up i will promptly correct it.

As for foods, it states exactly what is on here. There a hedgehog needs a high quality cat of hedgehog food. The problem is there are very few high quality hedgehog foods. If you look at http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... ?page=Food it states:


> Some companies produce a commercial hedgehog food, but these are mainly junk for African pygmy hedgehogs, as the mixes are just leftovers from cat or dog food put into kibble form. Some of these foods are more geared towards European hedgehogs who have to hibernate through the winter.


and there is also a page dedicated to the okay and the bad hedgehog foods.

In the bedding sections it also states that liners are the number one choice for hedgehog's. This article can be found here: http://wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-in ... ge=Bedding

If you notice any problems with the wiki or the information it contains you can either PM here, or contact me at [email protected] with a subject pertaining to the problem and i will work on resolving it as quickly as possible.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

it is all under basic care


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

thank you very much. 
That is one of the pages that was a direct copy and i did not go through to edit it.

Edit:
The page has been corrected and now agrees with the remainder of the site. Thank you once again for pointing out this very blatant and embarrassing error.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic! It merges all lines of info into a handy reference, and then this place for additional questions/reference is a super resource. Thanks very much


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, I registered but when I try to login I get an "account disabled" message. Do I need to wait for approval or did I not register right?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry, the Verification feature wasn't working correctly. This should be resolved temporarily as i look for a better fix.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the fast reply! And no worries...I just wanted to make sure that I didn't do something wrong! Can't wait to make Ziggy his litle own profile page!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

i appreciate the promptness as well....wasnt trying to be negative, just didnt want o send mixed signals to new owners


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

I completely understand dora. I as much as anyone wants all the information to support what is stated on here as well as other sites, and updating the hundred+ pages on the wiki, i was bound to miss a few of them =D

Thanks again for pointing it out.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

This is such a cool idea - one very handy site! Thanks for making it.


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

fantastic i will learn about it when have time hang..


----------

